# How to Install Trigger mechanism in Bostitch Coil Nailer



## pyrotek (Nov 28, 2011)

I am having a very difficult time trying to get my Bostitch N80 coil nailer back together. The o-ring on the trigger valve failed and I replaced it. Now no air is pouring through the trigger mechanism so I'm sure the seal is good. I did the same procedure as shown here:
http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/how-replace-trigger-valve-bostich-nail-gun-57174/

However, I can't seem to remember how the trigger mechanism went together. Everytime I put it together it doesn't work. The trigger never goes up high enough to push the little level of the valve in. If I press it manually (with no trigger installed) it works. I am using the grey trigger "sequential trigger" so the nose of the nailer has to be engaged before pulling the trigger. So I have a number of questions:

Note the trigger spring is not shown in this pic, I forgot to install it for this pic. 









1. Is the grey trigger supposed to be installed in the top most pin as shown in my pic.

2. The part labeled "B" is very difficult to see in my pic. It slides up and down with the nose. I don't know what it is supposed to do or engage with.


Also, what is the point of this crazy spring mechanism in the grey trigger? This pic shows the nose normal and then pushed in.

















Hope someone can help based on these pics.


----------



## pyrotek (Nov 28, 2011)

Note, the assembly schematic can be found here:
http://servicenet.bostitch.com/Products/Detail/N80CB-1#pp-parts

I had the wrong model number. I do see the part labeled "A". It's #24 in the assembly drawing.


----------



## pyrotek (Nov 28, 2011)

Figured it out.

You need to pry the sliding part connected to the nose out and then shove the pin in behind it. I didn't realize this sliding part could be pushed out so far.










Hope this helps someone else from the terrible instructions included with the trigger conversion kit.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Good tutorial and photos. Glad you figured it out.


----------

